# Stupid question about the kernel and powering down

## QuantumFoam

I upgraded kernels for the first time in a year or so and I seem to have missed something. When I shutdown my computer (either through KDE or with shutdown -h now), it will drop back to the kernel and go through the normal shutdown process, but it won't turn off the power after it hits the "System halted" message. I thought the relevant setting involved ACPI, but it seems not to? Would anyone striking me with the appropriate cluestick?

----------

## eyoung100

You are correct my friend, but do you have acpid installed?  Try:

```

emerge -pv acpid

```

----------

## QuantumFoam

Thanks for your response. I checked and I had it installed, but it hadn't added it to rc-update. However, when I tried /etc/init.d/acpid start, it said I didn't have support for it in the kernel. Do you know of another option outside of the power management section that might be missing?

----------

## Punchcutter

You might wanna check out this thread, which I started, in a bizarre coincidence, the same day the present thread was posted.

Dave

----------

## eyoung100

Start here:

Gentoo Linux Documentation - Power Management Guide

----------

## VoidMage

acpid has NOTHING to do with `shutdown -h now`.

`shutdown -h now` should work regardless of even having acpid emerged.

If it doesn't then either you have incorrect kernel config or a problem with your mainboard.

----------

## eyoung100

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> acpid has NOTHING to do with `shutdown -h now`.
> 
> `shutdown -h now` should work regardless of even having acpid emerged.
> 
> If it doesn't then either you have incorrect kernel config or a problem with your mainboard.

 

It does do that, you missed the original poster's true question.  What he was getting at was this:

```

[*]Shutdown message 1

[*]Shutdown message 2

[*]Shutdown message 3

[*]Shutdown message <n>

It is now safe to turn off your computer

```

That last message should appear and the computer will then cuttoff the power, as if you had hit the power button.  That is done by acpid.  In the OP's situation, he is havig to hit the Power Button.

----------

## VoidMage

Well, `poweroff` definitely has nothing to do with acpid,

cause it works for me, even though I don't have /proc/acpi/event.

----------

